# SoCal Krispy Kreme (Fri April 18)



## ThurzNite (May 1, 2002)

Krispy Kreme Doughnuts 
1548 S Azusa Ave
City Of Industry, CA 91748 
(626) 964-5044

7:30pm

I know some Altima and Maxima people will be there. If everything goes as planned, I will be showing off my new hi/lo 30/50w HID kit by SupremePowerParts.com. I'm gonna do a group deal after showing them off.

Hope to see some other Nissans there!

Jae


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

isnt there always something going on there on friday nights?? I always see hondas/acuras there.


----------



## ThurzNite (May 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *isnt there always something going on there on friday nights?? I always see hondas/acuras there. *


how about we outnumber the ricers for once?
come out on. we should have a strong force of altimas and maximas...can't wait to see the rest of the nissan family out there.
Jae


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sound like fun to me.. outnumber rice rockets sounds fun


----------

